# New tool carrier for most lawn and garden tractors



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This looks interesting. I just found this while surfing:

http://www.trac-pal.com/


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

thats kinda cool. and for $50 not a bad deal


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Here a while back, Sears was offering their utility deck for tractors for about $50 as well. It even folds up out of the way when not in use. Bad thing is it looks like it would have to be removed to use anything else on the tractor, especially a sleeve hitch attachment.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ive got a tractor trunk.. it was some of the best money i ever spent..
Its on all summer and is super handy for storing little stuff that you just cant carry while riding or cutting... 

sorry no good pic of it.. 
<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-213x.jpg>


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey SJ........
There is what apapears to be a finger print / smudge on that front hubcap!:smoking:


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Tractor trunk? Looks like the bottom of a bagger to me!  
:furious: :furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Hey SJ........
> There is what apapears to be a finger print / smudge on that front hubcap!:smoking: *


YA.. And look at that dirt on the front edge of the mower deck.   


INEXCUSEABLE!!!!

Lets get to work John, your slipping.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That thing looks like it would hold a full cooler of beer:lmao: 

Yeah John you are getting a little sloppy with the smudges....and you have that new garage to clean it in.:furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks guys.. i was only trying to show a good pic of the tractor trunk... 
great.. now i have to go wash & wax my tractor.. and its only 6 degrees outside..
:furious:


not to take away stray from the subject any more.. but heres a better pic of the tractor trunk.. its definetly a usefull thing to have on the back of the tractor.. 

usually when cutting i find about 10 dog toys... too many to juggle and still be able to drink a beeer at the same time...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=82044>


argee not quite enough room for a case of bottles.. but definetly a 12 pack.. 

full of ice though it could hold plenty of cold cans..


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Now see, if you posted that pic to begin with no one would have seen you have been slacking off on polishing the chrome parts!

I just have a mount that holds a "liberated" milk crate that a 6 gal plastic bucket fits in which has a lid...........that screws on.........

I get some nice 6 gal buckets from a swimming pool company.....super heavy duty, nice sealed screw on lids, heavy plastic baials instead of metal and hold 6 gal instead of the usual 5.......they used to hold chlorine tablets etc in them, and get them all the time and only throw them away...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Chip,
It's good you know where your buckets are coming from. Spackle buckets on construction sites are often used as toilets by the crews until working bathrooms are finished. Nobody wants one of those second hand, even if washed out.:dazed:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep......they sure do. I will pick up virtually any plastic bucket as long as it does not leak. I utilize them in a million different ways. Those that don't really look good or smell good, however, still do not get thrown away, if I "deem" them useable. I normally wash em all good, first with hose, then put some potassium permanganate in them, for a day or two, rise and if necessary power wash em, but usuually till a potassium permanganate treatment is complete, you could use them for water storage and not be afraid of what was ever in them. I don;t really take any unncessary chances though, but they are getting harder and harder to find in this area. I just happened to stumble on the ones at the pool supply place, and those are hard to beat, even if some did use them for a porta potty!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *I will pick up virtually any plastic bucket ..... even if some did use them for a porta potty! *



sorry man... That is where i would have to draw the line.... 
old porta potty.. no thanks you can keep that bucket...:furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *sorry man... That is where i would have to draw the line....
> old porta potty.. no thanks you can keep that bucket...:furious: *



They dont allow that here every house being built has to have a por-ta-john before the work evens starts.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Man , it started out about tool trays now we are into s**t buckets:furious: and here I always thought that s**t buckets were someones old rusted car:lmao:


----------

